# Engine trouble



## 399619 (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi, I have Z18xer in my chev cruze. I would like to change the engine as it has given me more trouble in the last few months. Which engine can l put in that would be compatible with the gearbox?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!


----------

